# questions?  slightly  concerned, did my first  cycle ever, an realized I don't have a clue



## freestanding (Jul 23, 2015)

*questions?  slightly  concerned, did my first  cycle ever, an realized I don't have a clue*

I'm sitting here thinking how big of a dumbass I am after the fact, clueless, how complicated an precise this shit is. I'm going to lay it out there . I've always been strong and solid built. I've always   been jealous of people on aas, but I also was a hater 
 but I've always wanted to do them, cause I love the f****** gym ,love it man. I've learned that we all have the same love .
I've been ready for years to take my body to the next level.  4 weeks ago I started test an liquid anabol . 
200 test  300 mg anabol 
what I'm concerned about is I'm not able to complete sets past 6 or 7 reps without it burning like fire On every muscle group . I feel strong until around that number then all of sudden it's feels like I'm on number 25 forcing 26 . My strength is slightly stronger,  bench before 275×8 - now ×10 but that's with everything I got nothing left afterwards. 
What I'm really concerned about is I only have 2 weeks left in that cycle an no pct . should I be worried,also when I stretch it feels like I'm going to break my arms or legs   I know now that it was a dumbass move . I was just so happy  to get what I got an then trying  to figure it out . Thanks for any info


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jul 23, 2015)

- what test ester are you taking? enanthate? Cypionate? Prop?
- 6 weeks is way too short for a long ester
- what is anabol? I would bet Dbol or Anadrol, please clarify
- how much of it do you take?
- this 200mg test is 200mg a week?
- do you take an AI?
- do you take HCG?
- what is your PCT plan?

These are questions much more urgent to address than strong pumps in the gym.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 23, 2015)

Luscious Lei said:


> - what test ester are you taking? enanthate? Cypionate? Prop?
> - 6 weeks is way too short for a long ester
> - what is anabol? I would bet Dbol or Anadrol, please clarify
> - how much of it do you take?
> ...


Anabol is dbol.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 23, 2015)

freestanding said:


> I'm sitting here thinking how big of a dumbass I am after the fact, clueless, how complicated an precise this shit is. I'm going to lay it out there . I've always been strong and solid built. I've always   been jealous of people on aas, but I also was a hater
> but I've always wanted to do them, cause I love the f****** gym ,love it man. I've learned that we all have the same love .
> I've been ready for years to take my body to the next level.  4 weeks ago I started test an liquid anabol .
> 200 test  300 mg anabol
> ...


I honestly have no idea what you are taking about when you stretch it feels like your arms are going to break. Wut

How much weight have you gained so far?

That aside this cycle is bizarre.  200mg of test is enough to completely shut down your natural test production and provide only slightly more than physiological levels. 6 weeks is not long enough either. This needs to go 12 weeks. Stop the dbol at this point and keep running the test.

Buy clomid and nolvadex.  You need 1500 mg of clomid and 600 mg of nolva total. Run 50 clomid per day 20 nolva per day for pct.  Need to know what test you are using (cyp enanthate propionate etc) to determine the start time for pct. 

You need aromasin as well while you are on in case estrogen issues pop up like gyno.


----------



## tunafisherman (Jul 23, 2015)

Well bro, hopefully you have learned your lesson.  I was going to chime in, but POB has said pretty much everything that you need to do.  Good luck


----------



## freestanding (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks lei an Pillar,  200 mg test e 300 mg dbal weekly gained 4 pounds Reason for 6 weeks cause I got shorted on the test an I don't have a new source yetor when i could get one This is my first cycle ever.  Taking your advice dropping the dbol an start the pct you laid out. Train hard ,listen an learn, Plan my next cycle with blood work . Getting to old to be young an dumb lol thanks again


----------



## curtisvill (Jul 23, 2015)

freestanding said:


> Thanks lei an Pillar,  200 mg test e 300 mg dbal weekly gained 4 pounds Reason for 6 weeks cause I got shorted on the test an I don't have a new source yetor when i could get one This is my first cycle ever.  Taking your advice dropping the dbol an start the pct you laid out. Train hard ,listen an learn, Plan my next cycle with blood work . Getting to old to be young an dumb lol thanks again



Next time do not start your cycle until you have everything you need for the entire cycle, PCT included.  Lesson learned.


----------



## Milo (Jul 23, 2015)

freestanding said:


> Thanks lei an Pillar,  200 mg test e 300 mg dbal weekly gained 4 pounds Reason for 6 weeks cause I got shorted on the test an I don't have a new source yetor when i could get one This is my first cycle ever.  Taking your advice dropping the dbol an start the pct you laid out. Train hard ,listen an learn, Plan my next cycle with blood work . Getting to old to be young an dumb lol thanks again



For test E or C, you should be on minimum 500mg per week and about a 12 week minimum.


----------



## tech (Jul 26, 2015)

when u say liquid anabol,
you mean you have methandrostanolone/methandienone (Dbol has 2 names) in oil form ?
which you should be injecting like twice a day (very rare to use this unless its just to give liver a break)

and as mentioned above you should be on 500mg/week test E or C
Dbol should be 40-100mgs/day

but if you love the gym like you say and actually done some research, i doubt you would use dbol for very long if at all
but all depends on desired gains
and 6 weeks is a joke and denagerous (especially for first cycle) for too many reasons i care to explain,
cycle should be 12 weeks minimum when using anything except propionate/acetate or similar length products
and 8 weeks should be minimum even with correct products


----------



## tech (Jul 26, 2015)

forgot to say from your post, sounds like u taking dodgy stuff


----------

